# Insertion double-J-stent



## rebellion (Jan 24, 2012)

When the doctor removes a double J stent and then at the end of the procedure reinserts the same stent, can we charge cpt 52332 for insertion of a stent?
Sue


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 31, 2012)

I just had this type of procedure and that is what I billed


----------

